# See through bib.



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a pair of louis garneau equipe bib shorts. I believe they are an XL. Now I'm a pretty big guy. Fairly muscular with a power lifting build if that makes any sense. About 5 10 265 lbs. 

Apparently that makes me the heaviest individual to ever wear bibs

The other day by girlfriend mentioned that she could see my butt rather well and that these bibs were rather sheer. What can I do to combat this as I tried pulling them up in the knees to give my butt some extra fabric...is the only option to get different bibs ? If so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

ass-uming this isn't a joke - bigger bibs?


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

How old are they. Shorts and bibs came become more sheer as they wear.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I notice that a pair of bibs worn by one of my riding buddies is a bit thin in the arse...I try not to draft off him often when he wears that pair. In his case...I think they are just worn since he's only about 170. I on the otherhand have the same build and weight as the OP but my bibs don't show anything. I'm wearing PI bibs size 2xl and they fit great.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

They're worn out, they're too small, or you shouldn't be buying the aero ones with the super-light fabric. Some fabrics are a little sheer right out of the box. Dark colors help, if you're not already wearing black. Some of my teammates flipped out the year our sponsor thought we should have a blue, rather than black, center panel.


----------



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

Bought them this year, I felt like the bigger sizes were just longer not any wider. ...not substantial anyway.i may have 20-30 rides in them...not sure if they're the aero ones.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, they tend to wear faster, and become more sheer, in front, the more often you pull on the fabric to take a leak.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Are they black or a different color? I find black hides things more than white, red, yellow, or blue.

I stopped doing group rides over a year ago, but one incident I clearly remember was when I was in line behind a rider that was wearing red bibshorts. During the ride, he stood up and probably thought he had to let just some gas out. It ended up being a shart. I could see the doopy stains creeping up beyond the top of the chamois and onto the back of his bright red shorts. I decided to make a beeline to the back of the pack and stayed clear afterwards.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

How shear are they suppose to be? I have a pic of Ryder Hesjedal and it looks like his bibs were very shear.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> Are they black or a different color? I find black hides things more than white, red, yellow, or blue.
> 
> I stopped doing group rides over a year ago, but one incident I clearly remember was when I was in line behind a rider that was wearing red bibshorts. During the ride, he stood up and probably thought he had to let just some gas out. It ended up being a shart. I could see the doopy stains creeping up beyond the top of the chamois and onto the back of his bright red shorts. I decided to make a beeline to the back of the pack and stayed clear afterwards.


This is why I only buy black.


----------



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

They are black and thanks for the anecdote about the poop.


----------



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm bumping this post. 

I need to find something that'll last at least one year before you can see my crack. 

The bibs I have now are the Louis garneau equipe. I'm insure of the size but I remember when I tried on a larger size they were only longer. Not any bigger. 

Are these "performance" bibs that I should be staying away from? I will spend on a pair that will keep my crack hidden for more than 2 rides


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Black is where it's at, my friend. I just bought a pair of Assos Mille S-5 bibs from the Assos outlet store about a month ago. They are very dark black and also very comfortable. They ran me around $151. As soon as I got them, I registered them on their website, as they offer a warranty.


----------



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah I was looking at those... What's your build adj? 

Also would you consider the LG equipe "performance" bibs hence the sheer ass?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

evansss said:


> Yeah I was looking at those... What's your build adj?
> 
> Also would you consider the LG equipe "performance" bibs hence the sheer ass?


Check out the Assos thread here... You will learn a lot. If I recall, the Mille S-5 are cut for a larger rider.


----------



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes I was looking at the size chart and see they have a "tir" but they are for riders that are 6 5


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm no expert on Assos, believe me, but I did send an email directly to Assos asking them what bibs would be the best for me, and what size, based on my body type. I'm 55, weight 195, and am 5'9''. By no means am I fat, just have a stocky build with thick thighs and a 42" chest. Within minutes, Assos got back to me and recommended the Mille S_5. They are cut a little wider. I personally like the "extra room" in the front so my package fits nicely without feeling squeezed to death like some other bibs I've owned. The material is dense and dark enough where nothing is seen through it. This is my first pair of Assos. The pricepoint is right where all the other high end bibs are, but you have to keep in mind, Assos has the S_7 version out now that has more technology and costs more than double what the Mille S_5 costs in the outlet store.


----------



## evansss (Jul 30, 2014)

I was thinking about sending them an email as well. I like the fact that they offer a wide version but I'm worried it's too tall for me as I am only 5 10


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm 5'9", and they fit like a glove.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Check out aerotech designs or better just call them and discuss your needs. They have a full line of large man cycling products and can tell what weight of fabric is used in each.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Air dry only, drying in a machine causes bibs and other Cycling gear to wear faster.


----------

